# 3 Engineering Books- Part



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom 
Manufacturing 
============= 

Welding Manual - Basics of Gas, Arc, MIG, TIG, & Plasma Welding & Cutting 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936701/aynes_Storer-TheaynesWeldingManual_aynes199__4AH.pdf 10.04 MB 

Springer Handbook of Nanotechnology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938608...ok_of_Nano-technology__Springer_2003__4AH.rar 51.62 MB 

Fabricators & Erectors Guide to Welded Steel Cobnstruction 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938664...eelConstruction_LincolnrcWelding1999__4AH.pdf 0.86 MB 

ESAB Welding Handbook - Filler Materials for Manual & Automatic Welding 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939166/ESBWeldingandbook5Ed_ESB__4AH.pdf 13.80 MB 

Guidelines to Gas Tunsten Arc Welding 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939275/GuidelinesToGasTungstenrcWelding_UG-21599__4AH.pdf 2.59 MB 

Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941825...eferenceBook_Butterworth-einmann1993__4AH.pdf 68.93 MB 

Computer Numerical Control Programming Basics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941883...ProgrammigBasics_IndustrialPress1999__4AH.pdf 1.19 MB 

Computer Aided Design, Engineering & Manufacturing _ Optimization Methods 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942379..._Manufacturing_Vol_4__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.rar 11.53 MB 

Welding Materials Handbook - Weling Materials & Techniques for the SEABEE Welder 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942719...ing_Materials_Handbook__US_Navy_1991__4AH.rar 0.77 MB 

US Army Welding Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943287/TC9-32-USrmyWeldingManual_4AH.pdf 14.05 MB 

CNC Programming 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943397/Unknown-CNCProgramming_4AH.pdf 0.23 MB 

Lean Manufacturing & The Environment (US Environmental Protection Agency) 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943412/USEP-LeanManufacturingndTheEnviroment_USEP__4AH.pdf 0.38 MB 

US Army Welding Operations Parts I & II 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936357/USrmycourse-WeldingOperations-PartIOD1651_4AH.pdf 3.11 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943507/USrmycourse-WeldingOperations-PartIIOD165_4AH.pdf 2.13 MB 

Mathematics 
=========== 

Handbook of Mathematical Functions 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22994671...book_of_Mathematical_Functions__1970__4AH.rar 58.72 MB 

Schaum's Differential Equations Crash Course 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948830...tions_Crash_Course__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 6.51 MB 

Introduction to Differential Topology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948854...ferential_Topology__Course_Notes_UNY__4AH.pdf 0.36 MB 

Dictionary of Classical Theoretical Mathematics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948942...oretical_Mathematics__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 1.93 MB 

Mathematical Methods of Engineering Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948970...ethods_of_Engineering_Analysis__2000__4AH.pdf 0.47 MB 

Dictionary of Analysis - Calculus & Differential Equations 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949103...fferential_Equations__CRC_Press_2000__4AH.rar 2.52 MB 

Harmonic Analysis & Partial Differential Equations 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949170...is_And_Partial_Differential_Equations_4AH.pdf 1.16 MB 

Engineering Statistics Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949599/Engineering_Statistics_Handbook__Nist_Sematech_2003__4AH.pdf 10.38 MB 

Introduction to Stochastic Differential Differential Equations 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949686...uations_v1.2__Berkeley_lecture_notes__4AH.pdf 0.95 MB 

Trigonometry Demystified 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952672/Gibilisco_-_Trigonometry_Demystified__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 67.17 MB 

A First Course on Wavelets 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952957...t_Course_on_Wavelets__CRC_Press_1996__4AH.rar 4.75 MB 

Algebra Demystified 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992263...ebra_Demystified__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH2x.rar 1.33 MB 

Linear Algebra 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22954070/Hoffman___Kunz_-_Linear_Algebra__Prentice_Hall_1971__4AH.pdf 20.06 MB 

Encyclopedic Dictionary of Mathematics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22958979...ematics_2nd_Ed__MIT_Press_1993__4AH.part1.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22961486...ematics_2nd_Ed__MIT_Press_1993__4AH.part2.rar 57.30 MB 

Schaums Outlines for Advanced Calculus 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972213...ed_Calculus_2nd_Ed__Mcgraw-Hill_2002__4AH.pdf 7.78 MB 

Dictionary of Algebra, Arithmetic and Trigonometry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972532...ic__and_Trigonometry__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 3.89 MB 

Understanding Regression Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972676...nding_Regression_Analysis__Sage_1986__4AH.pdf 3.62 MB 

Discrete Fourier Transform 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972814...er_Transform_-_Fast_Fourier_Transform_4AH.PDF 0.33 MB 

Basic Elements of Real Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972877...ents_of_Real_Analysis__Springer_1998__4AH.pdf 1.24 MB 

Fundamentals of Probability & Statistics for Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22973116...Statistics_for_Engineers__Wiley_2004__4AH.pdf 5.25 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Concise Encylcopedia of Mathematics Volumes 1-4 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22978238...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_1__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 77.05 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22982915...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_2__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 76.48 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22986380...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_3__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 76.69 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992189...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_4__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 72.54 MB 

Standard Mathematical Tables & Formulas 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22945647...nd_Formulae__31st_Ed__CRC_Press_2003__4AH.rar 12.13 MB 

Mechanical Analysis & Design 
============================ 

Advances in Mechanical Ventilation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995029/Advances_in_Mechanical_Ventilation_4AH.pdf 0.31 MB 

Analysis and Design of Flight Vehicles Structures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996505..._Design_Of_Flight_Vehicles_Structures_4AH.pdf 44.16 MB 

Design for Construction 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996586...on__The_Steel_Construction_Institute__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB 

Structural Elements Design Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996831...gn_Manual__Butterworth_Heinmann_1990__4AH.pdf 7.66 MB 

Engineering Design and Liquid Process Piping 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996888...ocess_Piping__US_Army_Engineers_Corp__4AH.pdf 1.59 MB 

FAG Bearings 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997425/FAG_Bearings_4AH.rar 17.27 MB 

Mechanical ENgineering Vehicle Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997445...g_Vehicle_Design_ME481__Course_Notes__4AH.doc 0.34 MB 

Structural And Stress Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999328..._Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1996__4AH.rar 20.57 MB 

How & Why Machines Work 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999512/MIT_Lectures_-_How_and_Why_Machines_Work_4AH.rar 5.76 MB 

Illustrated Sourcebook of Mechanical Components 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23001945...hanical_Components__McGraw_Hill_2000__4AH.rar 70.87 MB 

Structural Engineering Analysis - Desiogn I-V 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002226...nalysis___Design_I_-_V__Course_Notes__4AH.pdf 2.11 MB 

Mechanisms & Mechanical Devices Sourcebook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002869...s_Sourcebook_3rd_ed__McGraw-Hil_2001__4AH.rar 18.85 MB 

Engineering Tribology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995017...ribology__Butterworth-Heinemann_2001__4AH.pdf 9.27 MB 


Mechanics - Statics & Dynamics 
============================== 

Classical Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011866...echanics_3rd_ed__Addison_Wesley_2000__4AH.rar 43.62 MB 

Advanced Engineering Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005172...ed_Engineering_Dynamics__Arnold_1997__4AH.pdf 9.68 MB 

Introduction to Mechanics & Symmetry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005348...tion_to_Mechanics_and_Symmetry__1998__4AH.pdf 2.90 MB 

Elementary Mechanics & Thermodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011896/Norbury_-_Elementary_mechanics_and_thermodynamics_4AH.rar 0.88 MB 

Solutions Manual for Mechanics & Thermodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005477...nual_for_mechanics_and_thermodynamics_4AH.pdf 0.56 MB 

Introduction to Statics & Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005940..._and_Dynamics__Oxford_Uni_Press_2000__4AH.rar 11.03 MB 

Classical Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011921/Rosu_-_Classical_Mechanics__Los_Alamos_Archives_1999__4AH.rar 0.56 MB 

Structure & Interpretation of Classical Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23003289..._Classical_Mechanics__MIT_Press_2000__4AH.pdf 10.43 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Mechanics & Science of Materials 
================================ 

Enginering Materials 1 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012681...nd_Ed__Butterworth___Heinmann_1996__4AH2x.rar 10.50 MB 

Enginering Materials 2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013113...nd_Ed__Butterworth___Heinmann_1998__4AH2x.rar 9.90 MB 

Dictionary of Material Science & High energy Physics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006953..._High_Energy_Physics__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 4.09 MB 

Applied Materials Science 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006990..._Applied_Materials_Science__CRC_2001__4AH.pdf 1.56 MB 

Mechanics of Materials Vol. 1 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008144...1__3rd_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_1997__4AH.pdf 38.89 MB 

Mechanics of MAterials Vol.2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008827...2__3rd_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_1997__4AH.pdf 23.88 MB 

Dynamic Mechanical Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008915...s-A_Practical_Introduction__CRC_1999__4AH.rar 3.08 MB 

Materials Science & Engineering - Mechanics of Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23009062..._of_Materials__Course_Notes_MIT_1999__4AH.rar 5.01 MB 

Concise Dictionary of Material Science 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013253...ary_of_Materials_Science__CRC_1999__4AH2x.rar 3.26 MB 

Elasticity Theory Applications & Numerics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013467...merics__butterworth_heinemann_2004__4AH2x.rar 6.18 MB 

Crystal Growth Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012372...stal_Growth_Technology__Wiley_2003__4AH2x.rar 13.53 MB


----------



## alaam (27 مايو 2009)

اية الموقع التعبان دة
الغى الاشتراك بتاعى من فضلك


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## mnci (23 يوليو 2009)

http://www.link512.com


----------



## alaarekabe (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع يا yassine


----------



## mohammad makhlouta (12 يناير 2012)

الرابط بعد ما بتدخل على الموقع بقلك الملف غير موجود


----------



## mohammad makhlouta (12 يناير 2012)

الرجاء إذا حدا بيقدر يساعدني بطريقة حساب اللحام للعناصر الإنشائية welding design steel structure


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

